# 2nd Militia Group arrested after talking to a FED CI close to Lawrenceville Georgia



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

FBI Arrests Georgia Militia Terrorists Attempting to Buy Bombs to Attack Feds (Updated)


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Why would anyone buy what can be made so easily? Granted, there are precautions to take to minimize the risks but still - You have to bet that you are buying explosives from the feds.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Why would anyone buy what can be made so easily? Granted, there are precautions to take to minimize the risks but still - You have to bet that you are buying explosives from the feds.


Exactly, anytime you think you are buying something like that from someone you should EXPECT it to be a fed. Probably a few dumb shits that would have no idea how to pull it off anyway.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

What is it with Georgia and all these militia idiots? I know a lot of folks in Georgia and they all seem like normal well-adjusted people. Where do all of these freak shows come from? And why do they congregate in Georgia?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I look back on my youth and wonder....

How does one learn to do the things I did... safely? When it was legal I made rocket engines in my back yard using a 2x4 and a sheet of plywood as a press and shield (in case anything went too far wrong).

In the process of learning I had some rockets burn on the launch pad others launch only to burst as pressure rose and finally some that flew pretty good. I did put a cardboard tube rocket wit a softwood nose cone through an 8 inch apple tree once. It was a misfire that took off horizontally. Right through that tree and it hadn't got to full speed yet. I'm not sure I could buy the chemicals anymore - I had to lie to the pharmacist to get my oxidizers back then. The nozzels were made from fire brick mortar - barely whetted and pressed into shape with my 2x4 press. 

I won't admit to anything else but I still have a six station launch controller.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Totally agree M. What the shit are these idiots thinking? Good they got arrested... domestic terrorists, plain and simple.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Exactly, anytime you think you are buying something like that from someone you should EXPECT it to be a fed. Probably a few dumb shits that would have no idea how to pull it off anyway.


I was thinking the same thing...did these folks parents have any children that lived? Inquiring minds wanna know!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

On the subject of rockets there was supposedly a large home built rocket community in the us mostly in south California and desert states. But they have been pushed out. I hear they went to Mexico. Some of these have launched things into space. The string into space if things are remembered right. Wait to stifle innovation. Now we don't even have a way to the space station we spent so much money on.

Amateur Rocket Blasts Into Stratosphere: 




Back to the topic at hand. Its the same thing alquieda does. They keep trying to buy weapons from informants and undercovers. Youd think by now everyone would have learned their lessons.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I can understand alquida's problem. Before Islam shut the door on knowledge that part of the world was the most scientifically advanced area on earth. The religion took that away because it was thought to disagree with the religion. Now most of the citizenry is dumber than our 5th graders... and that is saying a lot!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I have no use for a cowardly domestic bomber. You never know whose child you will kill.

You have to be pretty stupid if you cannot figure out how to build a bomb without asking some one. I figured that out about age ten and got the razor strap for my trouble. Did not even get to blow up the stump in the middle of the ball field. Everyone thought it was funny except me.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I find it hard to understand anyone in this day and age doing such a thing, all it takes is one person to overhear an innocent remark and your A$$ is in the slammer. When I started working for United Air Lines back in 1966, there was an incident on board an aircraft between flights. Everyone was reminded to be on the look out for anything suspicious. A baggage handler from another airline is walking thru the gate area behind the waiting passengers and hears something about blowing up a plane. In 2 minutes Chicago's finest had the guys on the floor and in handcuffs. The next day we all learned the passenger was talking about a photo of an airplane he blew up. If a man in an airport was overheard saying something like that today...


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Most likely some internet blowhards. The government informant will find them, talk them into planning something, sell or give them the materials to make the plan appealing to a jury, and then the FBI or DHS arrest them and say "see how good we are at protecting you from the bad people"


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> Most likely some internet blowhards. The government informant will find them, talk them into planning something, sell or give them the materials to make the plan appealing to a jury, and then the FBI or DHS arrest them and say "see how good we are at protecting you from the bad people"


It wouldn't surprise me a bit if this happened on a regular basis..


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I've never been a big fan of peace time militias, Forming a militia in the absence of need is like an answer looking for a question.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Inor said:


> What is it with Georgia and all these militia idiots? I know a lot of folks in Georgia and they all seem like normal well-adjusted people. Where do all of these freak shows come from? And why do they congregate in Georgia?


It's a nice place to visit but you wouldn't want to live here. Personally I see stupidity on a daily basis to a degree I would have to understate and you still wouldn't buy it.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Leon said:


> It's a nice place to visit but you wouldn't want to live here. Personally I see stupidity on a daily basis to a degree I would have to understate and you still wouldn't buy it.


I spent a year on the Fl/Ga border just south of Valdosta. It is more country and was ok. I couldn't imagine living near Atlanta though. I would end up in trouble...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Leon said:


> It's a nice place to visit but you wouldn't want to live here. Personally I see stupidity on a daily basis to a degree I would have to understate and you still wouldn't buy it.


I feel the same way about Minnesota these days.


----------

